# Williams College Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/06/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job ID: * 301324

*Location: * Williams Campus,Williamstown

*Full/Part Time: * Part-Time

*Regular/Temporary: * Regular

*Opening Details: *

A part-time (32 hours per week), year round Dispatcher position reporting to the Director of Campus Safety and Security is available. This position works rotating shifts; two 3:30pm - 11:30pm shifts followed by two 11:30pm - 7:30am shifts. Schedules are subject to change based on the needs of the department; mandatory shift, overtime and holiday hours may be required. This position is fully benefited.

*Responsibilities: *
Responsibilities include: handling emergency security and routine calls, maintenance of the daily log, dispatching officers accordingly, monitoring the computerized alarm and card access systems and appropriately responding to and directing other calls. S/he is also responsible for the checking out of equipment, keys and access cards, as well as implementing emergency paging systems and other duties as needed.

*Qualifications: *
Candidates should be able to simultaneously handle emergency and routine situations with excellent judgment and ease. Strong communication and telephone skills are necessary to effectively interact with the College community, fellow staff members and general public. Attention to detail is imperative to ensure accurate log entries. Basic keyboarding and typing skills are required. Related experience and/or training preferred. Familiarity with computerized systems is beneficial. The Dispatcher may need to work other shifts as needed.

Review of resumes will begin immediately and continue until filled. Band 17.

*Conditions of Employment: *
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

*Equal Employment Opportunity: *
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Danielle Gonzalez
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_


----------

